# Seerosen entfernen ?!! Hilfe



## tkinateder (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage, wir haben einen Teich dort sind sehr viele Seerosen drinn, kleine rötliche Blätter, das Problem ist man kann nicht mal so Werfen das der Schwimmer sich aufrichtet den entweder ist der Hacken auf einem Blatt oder die Schnur hängt wo fest oder der Schwimmer liegt auf dem Blatt auf.

Kann jemand einen Tip geben wie man diese Dinger raus kriegt ?! Ich hoffe doch, wir sind am Rande schon mit Wathosen drinn gewesen und haben das ganze mit Rechen rausgezogen kommen aber nicht bis zur mitte hin,.

besten dank 
thomas


----------



## Börde-Pilker (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Seerosen entfernen ?!! Hilfe*

Hallo tkinateder,
Wir haben bei uns einen kleinen Karpfenteich(50mx15m) der auch sehr stark mit Seerosen bewachsen ist und jedes Jahr im Sommer das gleiche Problem. Vor ein paar Jahren habe ich uns dann eine Unterwassesense gebaut. Die Form sieht aus wie ein großes T. Als Material V2A-Stahl 30x2mm. Die Querstrebe ist in Zugrichtung scharfgeschliffen und und im Zugteil habe ich ein großes Loch gebohrt. In diesem ist ein etwa 15m langes Seil eingeknotet. Zum Seerosen schneiden brauche ich jetzt nur noch die Sense ins Wassen werfen und mit kurzen Rucken wieder zum Ufer ziehen. Die Seerosenstengel werden dabei sauber über der Wurzel abgeschnitten. Die Seerosenblätter und Stengel treiben danach auf der Wasseroberfläche und können abgeharkt werden. Eventuell muß man auf günstigen Wind warten. Ich versuche mal eine Zeichnung anzuhängen.

Gruß    BÖRDE-PILKER


----------



## tkinateder (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Seerosen entfernen ?!! Hilfe*

Hi,

also das mit der Sense hört sich gut an#v , werde ich auf alle Fälle am Wochenende versuchen und dann bescheid geben. wie breit ist die Sense ungefähr ?

Beste Grüße#h 
Thomas


----------



## Börde-Pilker (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Seerosen entfernen ?!! Hilfe*

Hi tkinateder,

Ich habe die Sense auf 60cm Breite gekürzt, denn bei starkem Bewuchs braucht man schon einiges an Kraft. Der Stiel ist auch ca. 60cm lang. Zur Schonung deiner Hände solltest du Arbeitshandschuhe tragen. 


BÖRDE-PILKER


----------



## Knobbes (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Seerosen entfernen ?!! Hilfe*

@Börde-Pilker,
Super Idee, das Bau ich vielleicht mal nach.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## tkinateder (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Seerosen entfernen ?!! Hilfe*

Hi  #h 

also als erstes ein hoch #v  #v  #v  auf Börde-Pilker #r  ich habe die Seerosensense nachgebaut und tata Sie funktionier ohne Probleme    man kann wieder richtig gut  #:  und wirft nicht nur auf die Seerosenblätter

echt cool
danke für den tip :a  :s


----------



## Börde-Pilker (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Seerosen entfernen ?!! Hilfe*

@ tkinateder

#6 Freut mich das es geklappt hat.


Gruß BÖRDE-PILKER


----------



## THD (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Seerosen entfernen ?!! Hilfe*

Hi Börde-Pilker,
spät, aber er kommt, der Dank für deinen Tip mit der Seerosensense, wir habens auch nachgebaut, 10 mm starkes Eisen, vorn scharfgemacht, 2 Meter Breit, Achse vorn etwas angewinkelt. Fahren das Ding  (20 kg) jetzt mit dem Boot raus und ziehen es am 
Drahtseil mit Traktor wieder ans Ufer, gibt schöne Schneisen in der Wasserpest, pro Zug bis 500 kg Pflanzen. Leider klappts mit dem Abschneiden nicht, das meiste wird samt Wurzel rausgerissen.

Dankschöön.

Grüße THD


----------



## Knobbes (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Seerosen entfernen ?!! Hilfe*

@THD,
ist doch besser, wenn es mit den wurzeln rausgeht, dann wachsen die Pflanzen da nicht so schnell nach.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## THD (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Seerosen entfernen ?!! Hilfe*

@Knobbes,
da hast du recht, hatten uns das zuerst etwas anders vorgestellt, wollen das Kreuz mit Motorboot ziehen und dabei die Pflanzen abschneiden und später ins Boot rechen,
dann hätten 2-3 Personen genügt um einen Einsatz zu fahren, jetzt mit dem Traktor braucht man etwa 6 Personen, und durch das Ausreissen rutscht das Kreuz am Ende,
wenn es schon recht "voll" hängt über die Pflanzen ohne sie rauszureissen.


----------



## tkinateder (13. Juni 2004)

*AW: Seerosen entfernen ?!! Hilfe*

@THD
ein kleiner Tip evtl. bei mir (das ganze ist zwar eine nummer kleiner als bei dir :m ) aber ähnliches Problem hatte ich anfangs auch. Es hilft evtl die schneid anders zu machen, du darfst die klinge nicht von beiden seite spitz schleifen sondern unten gerade lassen und die obere Seite schräg schleifen dann rutschte es nicht über die pflanzen und von zeit zu zeit mit einer flex nachschleifen ruhig flachen winkel wählen da eine "dünne" klinge benötigt wird da sonst die pflanzen durchrutschen 

beste grüße
thomas


----------



## THD (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Seerosen entfernen ?!! Hilfe*

@tkinateder, unsere Schneide ist genau so wie du es beschrieben hast.


----------



## Börde-Pilker (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Seerosen entfernen ?!! Hilfe*

Wie oben schon gesagt, funktioniert das Schneiden der Pflanzen nur wenn man mit kurzen Rucken zieht. Wenn ich mit meiner Sense nur so durch die Seerosen ziehe, reiße ich auch mehr als das ich schneide. Das ist auch der Grund warum ich nur so eine kleine Klinge habe. Bei einem großen Gewässer ist das mit dem Trecker eine gute Idee wenn man nah genug an das Wasser fahren kann. Bei dem  kleinen Teich den ich immer frei mache kommt man leider nicht mit einem Fahrzeug ran und die beiden Altarme wo wir das könnten sind leider Naturschutzgebiet und wenn wir dort mit einem Trecker anrücken steht sofort die ABU da und droht mit einer Anzeige.

Gruß    BÖRDE-PILKER


----------



## THD (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Seerosen entfernen ?!! Hilfe*

@Börde-Pilker
Es wundert mich sowieso, dass du bei Pflanzenentfernung im Naturschutzgebiet keine Prob. kriegst.

Hast du schon mal über ne Winde nachgedacht, evtl. Elektrowinde an
KFZ Batterie, oder Handwinde, ich weiß aber nicht ob es die mit genügend langem Seil gibt.

Gruß THD


----------



## THD (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Seerosen entfernen ?!! Hilfe*

Hallo zusammen,
habe eben mal einige Versuche gemacht, ich kann die Wasserpest ganz leicht herausziehen, dabei reist so gut wie nie die Pflanze durch, scheinbar sitzt die Wurzel
(wobei ich das eigendlich gar nicht Wurzel nennen möchte) sehr lose im Grund.
Der Teich hat fast gar keinen Bodenschlamm, ich schätze an den tieferen Stellen ca. 10 cm, am Rand gar kein Schlamm, nur fester Mergel.

Wahrscheinlich hält sich die Wasserpest nur minimal im Schlamm und läst sich deshalb nicht abschneiden.

Grüße THD


----------



## Börde-Pilker (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Seerosen entfernen ?!! Hilfe*

Es ist erlaubt Seerosen abzuschneiden, aber nicht auszureißen. Deswegen bekommen wir keinen Ärger. Niemandem ist geholfen wenn stehende Gewässer verlanden und deshalb ist ein regelmäßiger Rückschnitt zwingend notwendig. Da sagen selbst unsere Herschaften von ABU nichts, die uns sonst gerne ärgern.

Gruß BÖRDE-PILKER


----------

